

Why men can't and shouldn't stop staring at women - fleitz
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/life/relationships/why-men-cant-and-shouldnt-stop-staring-at-women/article2379872/singlepage/

======
thebigredjay
I was expecting the author to actually answer the question in the title.

------
tzaman
I think it's biologically impossible not to stare at a woman you find
attractive.

~~~
AndrewDucker
It is very hard not to at least glance in their direction for a moment while
your brain initially takes them in.

It is perfectly possible to not stare at them like a slack-jawed yokel seeing
New York for the first time on a constant basis. Exerting self-control is what
civilisation and manners are all about.

~~~
Turing_Machine
Exactly so, just as it's instinctive for your mouth to water if a stranger is
eating something that smells good, but not okay to grab the food off their
plate, and instinctive to get angry when someone gets in your way, but not
okay to punch them out.

Instinct is a poor excuse for boorish behavior.

BTW, tourists from New York can be equally slack-jawed when they see (e.g.) a
real live cow for the first time. :-)

------
yelongren
Because evolutionary sexual selection, as a process, has to start somewhere.
No staring, no humanity as we know it. Lets all stare. Discreetly but not
sheepishly.

------
spobo
This is how you do it: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFSEHxx9iys>

------
rsanchez1
On the one hand, what's wrong with staring as long as you're not creepy about
it and stop it at staring?

On the other hand, as human beings with higher thinking capable of reasoning,
you would assume that we can control our base urges and wouldn't use biology
as an excuse.

